
Chronic, high-dose acetaminophen in pregnancy linked to ADHD - DHMO
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/acetaminophen-pregnancy-1.3721190
======
DHMO
In addition, a study in college students showed it can reduce empathy
(although pain may also reduce empathy):

[http://scan.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/05/02/scan...](http://scan.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/05/02/scan.nsw057.abstract)

